# Just when I thought things were getting a bit better



## Derek Radtke

Upcoming Tournament. Apparently this is a Tournament celebrating the end of the 10 trout limit. Seems a tad bit ridiculous.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Disrespectful and shameful. I hope people have enough integrity to not take part in that nonsense. I really hope at some point fishing tournaments become regulated so trash like this is done away with.
Then again it could just be some crybaby bay raper that made a fake tournament flyer to get panties in a wad...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I don’t recall anything like this going on when they dropped the middle and lower Texas coast trout limits from 10 to 5 fish. A lot of us actually wanted it because we give a damn about the fishery.
Meat hauling guides should be happy, they can get their clients 5 trout each and race back to the dock to pick up another group...it’s almost comical what little sissies these guys are.


----------



## Derek Radtke

Unfortunately I think this is a legit tournament.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Derek Radtke said:


> Unfortunately I think this is a legit tournament.


I can’t find anything on it but I’m not on any other social media. Blast their asses...I will call them, find me a number and I’ll record the conversation and post it here. 
Is that legal?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

I couldn’t find anything either. What site did it come from


----------



## Smackdaddy53

www.whinylittlebitchmeathaulguide.com


----------



## Derek Radtke

MatthewAbbott said:


> I couldn’t find anything either. What site did it come from


Buddy at worked showed it to me last night. He said it was on “down south lure addicts” on Facebook. I told him to ask the guy who is organizing the tournament if it was a joke, it’s no joke.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Man it must suck to be that big of a douche.


----------



## Surffshr




----------



## Surffshr




----------



## Surffshr

Looks like a bunch of fucktards wanking off at dead fish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I messaged the owner of DSL about it. We shall see if he is alright with being affiliated with asshattery like that. Bosse has worked his ass off to build a well known and reputable lure business and doubt he wants that crap with his lure name next to it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Here’s that dipshits profile pic...not even his photo to edit his face on to.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Here’s that dipshits profile pic...not even his photo to edit his face on to.
> View attachment 87506


 Mr. Cervantes: Confirmed Haynie owner....anyone here shocked?

(I apologize in advance to any Haynie owners...I was once a Majek owner...so I'm no saint.)


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Whiskey Angler said:


> Mr. Cervantes: Confirmed Haynie owner....anyone here shocked?
> 
> (I apologize in advance to any Haynie owners...I was once a Majek owner...so I'm no saint.)


It’s not about the boat, anyone can be a jackass. I have good fishing buddies that run SCBs with 400 Verados and they are respectful and safe and I’ve seen idiots in 12 foot jon boats idling across boat channels like no one else is on the water. Believe it or not a lot of the poling skiffs I’ve seen lately in my area pull some stupid things too. Weenie boats have become a fad over the last decade, one of the reasons so many are for sale with low hours. You know what I mean...


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It’s not about the boat, anyone can be a jackass. I have good fishing buddies that run SCBs with 400 Verados and they are respectful and safe and I’ve seen idiots in 12 foot jon boats idling across boat channels like no one else is on the water. Believe it or not a lot of the poling skiffs I’ve seen lately in my area pull some stupid things too. Weenie boats have become a fad over the last decade, one of the reasons so many are for sale with low hours. You know what I mean...


Very true, but let me have my fun!!


----------



## mrbacklash

And they wonder why the limit is changing


----------



## Doublehaul

mrbacklash said:


> And they wonder why the limit is changing


I am always amazed when people complain or take note of the lack of fish and then in the next sentence talk about how they "used to fill the cooler every trip" LOL


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Aww, no more piles of fish cleaning table and dock shots. Poor bastards.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Aww, no more piles of fish cleaning table and dock shots. Poor bastards.


While I think the limit change is a good thing and personally think the upper coast should have went to it before; this is going to put more pressure on other species. I think we will see more people actually targeting reds and flounder as opposed to them just being a bycatch. 

It should make the meat haul and, my personal favorite, the “split cost” guides happy though. They’ll be able to get 3+ short trips in with their sports.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

MatthewAbbott said:


> While I think the limit change is a good thing and personally think the upper coast should have went to it before; this is going to put more pressure on other species. I think we will see more people actually targeting reds and flounder as opposed to them just being a bycatch.
> 
> It should make the meat haul and, my personal favorite, the “split cost” guides happy though. They’ll be able to get 3+ short trips in with their sports.


Going to 5 trout on the lower and middle coast didn’t put any more pressure on redfish and flounder than before at least not that I noticed. We needed the limit dropped and I hope they make trout over 25” a once a year tag that you have to pay for.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Going to 5 trout on the lower and middle coast didn’t put any more pressure on redfish and flounder than before at least not that I noticed. We needed the limit dropped and I hope they make trout over 25” a once a year tag that you have to pay for.


I would hope not. Unfortunately with the chatter I hear I think more people will. 

I would love it if tx went to a tag for over slot fish similar to reds.


----------



## GaG8tor

This is sickening. I wish we’d lower the limit on Specks in Georgia.


----------



## mrbacklash

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Going to 5 trout on the lower and middle coast didn’t put any more pressure on redfish and flounder than before at least not that I noticed. We needed the limit dropped and I hope they make trout over 25” a once a year tag that you have to pay for.


We would have some monster trout for sure if that happened they really don’t taste that good when they are big and there is no point in keeping one to skin mount. I had a skin mount of a 29 done in 2000 and she is looking rough after 8 PCS transfers probably going to get a glass one done at some point.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

mrbacklash said:


> We would have some monster trout for sure if that happened they really don’t taste that good when they are big and there is no point in keeping one to skin mount. I had a skin mount of a 29 done in 2000 and she is looking rough after 8 PCS transfers probably going to get a glass one done at some point.


New Wave Taxidermy does excellent replica work on just about any fish you can catch and any size. Buddy Kirkhart is a hell of a guide and fisherman to boot. 
Let em go and let em grow...


----------



## Whiskey Angler

This doesn’t apply when fishing off a skiff, but there is something beautiful about wading/walking your fishing grounds with nothing more than an 8 wt, some forceps clipped to your pocket, and a couple spare flies stuck in your hat. 

It’s great when people catch a couple prizes for the grill, and they should definitely do that within a responsible limit. I just prefer the simplicity of cast, catch, release, cast... though my family has some serious doubts about me after years of returning home without fish.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Whiskey Angler said:


> This doesn’t apply when fishing off a skiff, but there is something beautiful about wading/walking your fishing grounds with nothing more than an 8 wt, some forceps clipped to your pocket, and a couple spare flies stuck in your hat.
> 
> It’s great when people catch a couple prizes for the grill, and they should definitely do that within a responsible limit. I just prefer the simplicity of cast, catch, release, cast... though my family has some serious doubts about me after years of returning home without fish.


I love to catch fish and I love to eat fish. I’m not real big on cleaning fish and I definitely prefer to catch & release. My mother-in-law is an old school BOI who always complains I never bring her any fish I catch.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I love to catch fish and I love to eat fish. I’m not real big on cleaning fish and I definitely prefer to catch & release. My mother-in-law is an old school BOI who always complains I never bring her any fish I catch.


There’s nothing wrong with keeping some fish to eat, I love to eat fish as well but I’m not basing success of a trip on limiting out and I’m definitely not stacking bags of frozen fish in my freezer like I’m prepping for an apocalypse like some folks.
People can’t regulate themselves so they get regulated.


----------



## Surffshr

Finn Maccumhail said:


> My mother-in-law is an old school BOI who always complains I never bring her any fish I catch.


BOI...I try and keep to myself when around those folks.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There’s nothing wrong with keeping some fish to eat, I love to eat fish as well but I’m not basing success of a trip on limiting out and I’m definitely not stacking bags of frozen fish in my freezer like I’m prepping for an apocalypse like some folks.
> People can’t regulate themselves so they get regulated.


Nothing wrong with it at all. I never keep frozen fish. If I get a specific request from the Mistress of War then I'll keep enough to have for dinner that night or the next but I definitely don't stack up fish in the freezer.

My wife's uncles (the BOI side) are some flounder gigging fools and they have stacks on stacks of flounder in their respective freezers. My wife's late grandfather used to gig so many he's was a big supplier to a couple of the restaurants on the island.


----------



## jay.bush1434

I saw this tourney ad last week when I dared venture back to another not so cool fishing forum. A few responses were condemning the idea behind the event but most were back on their soap box saying how TPWD is controlled by the CCA elite, there's plenty of fish and that they catch all they want everytime they go out and other assorted chad bro douche bag comments. A good conservation approach is not about being reactive to falling fish stocks, but being proactive to build up numbers and size of the fish. That coupled with TPWD's aggressive stocking program releasing millions of specks (reds and flounder too) into our bays is good and responsible resource management. This tournament is a sad expression of selfish troglodites.


----------



## richg99

No matter what the limits are...there will always be someone who wants MORE MORE MORE. All of those pictures of large stringers of fish take their tole, sooner or later. I rarely take any fish ( I rarely catch any fish, sometimes, too). They taste great but why someone needs 50 fillets is beyond me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

richg99 said:


> No matter what the limits are...there will always be someone who wants MORE MORE MORE. All of those pictures of large stringers of fish take their tole, sooner or later. I rarely take any fish ( I rarely catch any fish, sometimes, too). They taste great but why someone needs 50 fillets is beyond me.


They aren’t after fillets, most want photos to post for social media likes these days like it signifies that they are some sort of a high profile fisherman. Come catch and release or be selective and respectful with a few fish you want for dinner and you’ll be welcome on my boat. I don’t pander to people like I see quite a few do. They will make excuses for killing big trout and filling an ice chest with fish that end up not getting cleaned or freezer burned.


----------



## richg99

Shucks, seems that a CPR Catch, Photo, and Release would do the trick. If they have 5 or 10 pix on the same day, they can post them on one photo (collage) with 2 minutes of their time. In July, I caught 50+ LM bass and made a pix of 9 of them in just a minute or two.


----------



## tx8er

My wife and I were at the condo on Lake Como next to Watermans Marina this weekend. I'm trying to cool off in the AC from a hot wade session and she is on the deck reading a book. At ~ 2:30 she comes in and asks " Why are all those boats coming to Waterman's at the same time ?"
Told her my guess is a weigh in for a tournament. I step out on the deck and there is a long line of potato chips coming in. As each boat arrived the anglers waited on the outermost pier. The arriving boats were reaching into their coolers or live wells and holding up their best one, like the BASS guys do at weigh in. This was always followed by a bunch of hootin' and hollerin', or a loud chorus of boos. We watched for a bit and my wife said " They remind me of the drunk Indians in those old Westerns you are always watching." She's pretty sharp IMHO.


----------



## GaG8tor

tx8er said:


> My wife and I were at the condo on Lake Como next to Watermans Marina this weekend. I'm trying to cool off in the AC from a hot wade session and she is on the deck reading a book. At ~ 2:30 she comes in and asks " Why are all those boats coming to Waterman's at the same time ?"
> Told her my guess is a weigh in for a tournament. I step out on the deck and there is a long line of potato chips coming in. As each boat arrived the anglers waited on the outermost pier. The arriving boats were reaching into their coolers or live wells and holding up their best one, like the BASS guys do at weigh in. This was always followed by a bunch of hootin' and hollerin', or a loud chorus of boos. We watched for a bit and my wife said " They remind me of the drunk Indians in those old Westerns you are always watching." She's pretty sharp IMHO.


Would that be Lake Taneycomo in Mizzou?


----------



## tx8er

GaG8tor said:


> Would that be Lake Taneycomo in Mizzou?


Lake Como W Galveston Bay Texas


----------



## GaG8tor

Ahhh.


----------



## anytide

any of this show up on the TFF ?

frozen trout get a lil mooshy anyways.


----------

